# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Ремонт террасы в частном доме.

## alexanderalinov

Если вы являетесь счастливым обладателем частного дома, то скорее всего у вас имеется еще и терраса. А если нет, то вы явно о ней задумывались. Для того, чтобы она была не только красивой, но и безопасной, необходимо соблюдать целый список мер. На сайте VENISTROY.RU вы узнаете, что должно быть как минимум семь слоев перед укладкой плитки. А тем, кому хочется действительно качественную беседку лучше всего нанять опытную бригаду. Они, основываясь на своем опыте, произведут необходимые работы. Также, там вы узнаете, какую необходимо выбирать подложку для наиболее долгой службы веранды, подверженной всем погодным условиям. 






[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

